# Wheel upgrade for 2009 R3



## enellch (Jun 15, 2011)

Hi,

New to the forum. I am looking for wheel upgrade to my 2009 Cervelo R3 Ultegra. Current wheelset is the standard Fulcrum Racing 7....

...how much difference will a new wheelset make? What is the best option for up to $1500? I am looking for a durable set that can stand NJ roads and that would enhance my chances of upping my average pace, if even so slightly.

Thanks!


----------



## enellch (Jun 15, 2011)

*Answer to my own question...Zipp 101*

Ended up reading forums all night and needed to experience the stuff first hand. I figured better aero profile, 400grams less should do it for me, plus the reviews in various magazines suggest that these are a reasonable choice for what i am seeking. I have no patience to spend endless hours researching this further as I wish to spend any free time playing.

Initial impression after a few hours of riding, much smoother and more stable as compared to what I came from...Appear to accelerate far easier and overall the psyco factor was great, no more excuses that 'cheap' 2kg wheelset is holding me back. 

What did my stats say? I did exact same ride as last night, same time, weather and overall conditions. Light rolling hills, 22 miles. My average pace went from 16.7 to 17.3mph. Also, these are more quite than the Fulcrum 7s, which is nice. So, from a sample of 1, I conclude that for me this was a good choice. It remains unclear if the wheels or my motivation to justify my new wheels was the reason..but hey, anything that makes anyone ride more is probably a good thing


----------

